# Bird tally



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

What's your bird tally so far this year? This has been my best year, by far.
Pheasant 24 (15 private, 9 public OH)
Woodcock 30 (25 MN, 5 OH)
Grouse 7 (MN)
Chukkar 3
Quail 1

Also, if you got a pheasant survey from the ODNR don't forget to fill it out and send it in. I think they use the information to gauge interest in the pheasant stocking program.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

For 06' - '07

Quail - 17 (all taken in Clinton County)
Pheasant - 11 and still counting (all wild birds on private property in Pickaway, Delaware and Knox counties)
Ruffed Grouse - 17 (all taken in Kalkaska county Michigan)
Woodcock - 22 (all taken in Kalkaska county Michigan)

FWF


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> What's your bird tally so far this year? This has been my best year, by far.
> Pheasant 24 (15 private, 9 public OH)
> Woodcock 30 (25 MN, 5 OH)
> Grouse 7 (MN)
> ...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Total of three! Blue Heron, Pidgeon and a small Sparrow like bird. All three spent some time aboard my boat while fishing Erie this year.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Shortdrift, You have to elaborate on the Blue Heron story, LOL. I took your previous post to mean that you hit these birds while fishing Erie, or had them fly into your boat. A blue heron is a big bird, and if you hit it or had it fly into your boat, well I think that there is probably much more to tell.

FWF


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was busy trying to stop the bleeding on Hetfields finger which he tried to amputate and had just finished using up the second roll of tape when he said
"holy **** Look behind you". I figured we were about to ram something and turned around to see a Blue Heron sitting on the bow of the boat. The Heron was with us for a long time. Guess he was plain old tired of flying as he actually closed his eyes for a while. He finally took off and headed for land. Also left us some reminders of his being there.

The Pidgeon was flondering in the water off Ashtabula so we (Het, a friend and I) scooped him up and set him on the bow. The Pidgeon stuck around and decorated the bow and tackle bags for a good period of time then took off. The dummy flew North which was the longest didtance to land.

The tiny Sparrow like bird landed on one of the Dipsy rods, then flew to the landing net and finally on to one of the rods in the front vertical rack. Sat there unconcerned for about a half hour and then flew toward land.

I have had exhausted squirrels, chipmunks and mink climb aboard in Canada but never a bird befor this past summer.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

All private:

Pheasant - 10
Chukar - 3
Quail - too many to count


----------

